# Harry



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Bear with me as this is a difficult time and typing this is a challenge.

I've tried to keep you up to date on Harry's eating issues and I thank you all for your support. With no answers from my hometown Vet, I took Harry to Michigan State University Animal Hospital/Internal Medicine yesterday. It was the worst day of my life, including the passing of my father. 

Harry has Cancer. A large mass in his Spleen and it has spread to the Liver(just found out this morning from the Surgeon) and intestines. They are doing Surgery this morning which was a struggle for me to have them do... I realize it might be pointless. They will remove the Spleen and take a closer look at the other tumors to see what course/if any might be possible to prolong his life.

Its a dark, dark time for me but I know many of you were kind to offer words/advice the last few weeks. As I've said, this is a Dog that shares my pillow at night. I honestly don't know how I will get thru this. I've cried so much the last day that my head hurts and tears flow as I type right now.

Hug your guys tonight and live each moment. Never get upset with them.

I guess if I had any requests...

If anyone has any holistic/dietary advice, I would love to hear it. You can PM me if you want. I really don't want to start a debate on conventional medicine vs. holistic. But if you've seen something in the past that might help, I'd like to hear.


If anyone ever visits a Major University Internal Medicine/Oncology center, be forewarned, it is possibly the saddest, most depressing place in the world. I overheard 3-4 consultations with Dr's and owners and none of them were good. For all of the "advancements" in Cancer treatment, I'd say we are still in a pretty bleak place. But I'm not very objective right now either.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Kevin,

I am very sorry to read of Harry's health problems.

Keeping you & your family in my thoughts & prayers....


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry Kevin. I don't have any advice for you, just know I am thinking about you. Please let is know how the surgery goes.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Kevin I am so sorry. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. 
I hope for the best with the surgery, and hope that Harry lives a happy life afterwards. 
Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear that Harry has Cancer. Here is a link to a Pet Cancer Support group on FB that I have heard is very good. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/130236600388916/

As for supplements I would read this article. Bu Zhong Yi Qi Tang – Chemotherapy herbal support for dogs and cats | A Path With Paws

A close friend of mine had a boxer that was diagnosed with a grade 3 MCT, then liver cancer. Her dog was given 3-6 months. She went ahead with Chemo but supported the body with holistic medicines as well. Her female lived another 4 years


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

:hug:

I'm so sorry to hear about Harry


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Harry. I can't imagine how painful this is for you, I will be sending healing thoughts Harry's way.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh God Kevin, I am so blimin sorry, I really am. You are living all our worst nightmares.
Just goes to prove how in tune you are with Harry, you knew something was wrong the whole time.
I'll get in touch with Liz and ask her for any advice.
I wish I lived closer as I want to give you a big hug and try to help in some way.
Hang in there mate, we are all here for you if you need anything at all.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Kevin, so sorry to hear this sad news. I hope he pulls through the surgery and makes a recovery. 
Regarding holistic treatment; I've read Dr Martin Goldstein's book, "nature of animal healing" and they have a 50% success rate with a treatment they call immuno augmentative therapy that they use in their centre(largest hollistic practice in the USA). This is with pets that's been given only a few weeks to live by conventional vets. Maybe worth getting the book and reading the chapter on cancer. His centre is the Smith Ridge Centre in South Salem, NY. Don't know how far that is from you - but if not to far maybe you can pay him a visit? Smith Ridge Veterinary Center - Welcome


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Kevin - I am so sorry. I understand how you are feeling having been through such a loss myself this summer. Be strong a while longer and please post what they find during the surgery. If it is all in the spleen there is much natural care you can do to build him back up and give him a good remainder of his life and if it his spread you can still alleviate his discomfort and give him some more time. Please let me know what they find.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Kevin I am so sorry I think there are allot of us that very well know how you feel. I have lost 2 of my basset hounds to cancer and it is so very hard. I to am crying right now as I type because even though you will get through this it will always be in your memory. I miss those girls so much.

The vet thought that Abigail had cancer of the spleen and like you I knew there was something off about her but she was still hunting rabbits and eating just seemed like she was not running as much and such. I took her to the vet and of course they didn't find anything wrong. I don't blame them as there was not really anything to put your finger on. There just a local small town vets.

You knew the reason Harry was not eating was way off thank your lucky stars so you could find out. Abigail's ended up bursting and I just had to put her out of her pain. I still second guess myself but not sure they could have done anything. I don't know how far Michigan State is from you but to get to a Vet School like that it is about 5 hours from me. 

I hope they can make it so Harry will have a bit more time. I will be thinking of you and Harry and hoping for the best.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kevin, I am so very sorry. This is hot what any of us want to read. 
I read somewhere on the Honest Kitchen's website about one of their diets being a cancer diet; when I,m back on my computer, I'll try to find it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin, i am so sorry to hear this is happening....i know how much you love your friend and how much he loves you. please let us know.....and i know we will try to help.
prayers and paws to both of you.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am so so so sorry Kevin  I will be thinking of you guys


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm shocked to hear this sad news and I'm glad you pursued this further with the university so you were able to discover what was wrong before it was too late. I'm really sorry about the diagnosis, I don't know what else to say.....I would be just as upset as you are :frown:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Harry, I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thank you everyone. I got a call from MSU. They are saying it has spread to the liver but don't know what type of cancer it is... apparently that dictates how it might respond to chemotherapy. they told me that some cancers don't respond as well to chemo. I don't know if this makes any difference but they have used the term "spots" on the liver so I'm guessing they aren't large masses...

I'm pretty lost right now...I don't know if chemo even makes any sense...putting him through that. I'm going to look at everything you guys have sent me. I spoke with a Holistic Vet this morning in Grand Rapids and she said there wasn't anything she could do. It was just another sad conversation.

You know, there is beauty in hope even if the chances are slim. I have no qualms about trying a holistic approach.

About all I know I cannot do is prolong Harry's life if he is in significant pain. I have a couple people close to me who are going to help with that decision. My hope is that the spleen mass was the big driver in him not eating so maybe he will eat something when I bring him home. I know its contentious but I'm going to feed him a low carb diet... He always loved chicken and that he would always eat even when refusing other things thru this. 

Thank you everyone. Life really sucks right now and its a dark sadness that I cannot put into words.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

(((Hugs))) :hug:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh God Kevin, I am so blimin sorry, I really am. You are living all our worst nightmares.
> Just goes to prove how in tune you are with Harry, you knew something was wrong the whole time.
> I'll get in touch with Liz and ask her for any advice.
> I wish I lived closer as I want to give you a big hug and try to help in some way.
> Hang in there mate, we are all here for you if you need anything at all.



I'm so mad at myself, Penny. Part of me thought he was just being stubborn. The poor boy's body was riddled with cancer and I thought I could wait him out. I hate myself for doing this even for a few days.

I now wonder if this wouldn't have happened on a raw diet. I fed all the "elite" 5star foods... and now this.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Kevin I am so very sorry for you and Harry. I wish I had more to offer than that but it is all I have. I will keep you and Harry in my thoughts and hope that he can come throught his and enjoy some quality of life. Please take care of yourself too. You will need to be strong and healthy to be there for Harry.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> I'm so mad at myself, Penny. Part of me thought he was just being stubborn. The poor boy's body was riddled with cancer and I thought I could wait him out. I hate myself for doing this even for a few days.
> 
> I now wonder if this wouldn't have happened on a raw diet. I fed all the "elite" 5star foods... and now this.


I wouldn't beat yourself up about it. You fed what you felt was best and although a raw diet could help some health issues, you have no idea if the cancer was caused by genetics, vaccines, environment, prior life before you adopted him, the list is endless

If he will eat when he comes home I agree with not feeding him dog food if you are up to it. Spoil him with all the chicken breast and whatever else he loves as long as it's not a list of foods the vet doesn't want you to feed


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your difficult days.

Don't feel bad about Harry, this years that he lived wit you even if they passed fast they both enjoyed a happy life, is mush better than living more but being a mill puppy for several years, or a feral dog from areas like were I live were the average life is 2 years since no one takes care of them.


My best wishes for the operation.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Kevin, Cayenne's water therapist raises and shows Bullmastiffs her male was diagnosed with blood cancer early last year which is fatal. She had him do chemo and contacted a well known holistic vet in our area, Maestro has lived several months beyond what the conventional vets had thought, she believes it is from his cancer diet and herbs that her holistic vet has prescribed. Whatever you decide, just know that you have shown all of us here how much you love Harry!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin, my friend, you stop that thinking right now.

liz will be along and will tell you what she knows......and harry loves you as he loves no other. he will not remember a harsh word..he will remember years of you two being together...

i know the dark place you are in and it sucks. truly sucks. 

right now, harry needs you to be strong. 

decide what is best for him....get a second opinion.....talk to another holistic ...talk to another university .

exhaust your options so you can be at peace and remember, it's most important that harry not live in pain...you will be there for him. you have always been there for him. 

that, my friend, will never change.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Kevin, I am very sad to hear this. I don't have any good advice for you but I am certain you will make the right choices for Harry and yourself. It is an extremely painful process you are going through right now, I have been there myself as I am sure many others here have. My thoughts are with Harry and you.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Bear with me as this is a difficult time and typing this is a challenge.
> 
> I've tried to keep you up to date on Harry's eating issues and I thank you all for your support. With no answers from my hometown Vet, I took Harry to Michigan State University Animal Hospital/Internal Medicine yesterday. It was the worst day of my life, including the passing of my father.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear this  I would suggest looking into Rick Simpson Oil. You live in a state where you can get access to it. Best of luck


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Kevin I am so very sorry to hear this sad news, it is one of the hardest thing we have to go through as pet parents. Please don't beat yourself up, it is not always easy knowing what we should do or when it should be done the important thing is you are doing everything in your power for him now. I know a girl who's pup was diagnosed with a MCT and they gave him only a few month but with a special kind of diet and herbal supplements he is still here 3 years later, I will ask her what she uses and post it up for you.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Harry, stay strong.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

There are no words that can really comfort you. My heart breaks for you right now with all you are going through. You are doing your best for your dog, better than so many owners out there. You are a wonderful owner/pet parent/dad to harry and I'm sure he knows it. I hope for the best outcome and truly believe that death is not the end to us or our beloved animals.now is the time to give him whatever he wants that he can have. I hope the surgery helps.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Sending good thoughts and best wishes for both of you.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about your pup, please don't beat yourself up over it. It's one of those things that we have little control over and it's impossible to pinpoint the cause of it whether it's diet, genetic or environmental. Regardless of the outcome, it sounds like he's been a wonderful pet to you and I'm sure he thinks just as much of you.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Spoke to the girls who's pup has a MCT she shrunk it and has extended his life substantially with her regimen this is what she wrote me 

I use wormwood which is called artemisia and I use cannabis oil coconut oil and I purify the water


to remove all acids from the water . Faucet water is horrible ! Contributes to a lot if illnesses in dogs .. I do organ meats and raw and grain free.. The key is no grains no fillers no chemicals.. Anything he puts into the dog must be free of chemicals grains and fillers and preservatives even any treats they must e grain free .. The wormwood is 1000 mgs to start for 8 weeks if there is proof it's working then you bump down to a maintenance dosage of 1000 mgs every couple days .. The cannabis oil I do is 750 mgs a day every day .. Coconut oil is daily 

I hope this can help


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And I'm looking further into something I read on line about a dog with liver cancer (I think)......" NSAID called Piroxicam which has shown to slow tumor growth and in some cases shrink".
ETA - nope, Piroxicam that is aimed more for bladder or colon cancer. Sorry.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RV,

Are these things you can buy at a Health food store... or do you need animal specific?... And are they in liquid or pill form... how do you administer them?

I'm sorry, I have zero experience in Holistic stuff.

I've frequented the forum at ourdogsonline.com for a few years and Sabine(lady who wrote the Dog food Project) is working up a diet for Harry right now. She's already indicated it will be mainly carbohydrate free..not sure what else. 

I know some may laugh but until you go thru something like this(and I know many of you have)... just TRYING to do something is a comfort. I'm not naive enough to think I am going to cure Harry or make him endure additional pain. But as long as his tail wags and he barks at me and eats fairly regular, I am going to search for things. Thank you all for helping me. My challenge now is to pick something and try it. I have so many generous suggestions that its hard to narrow it down to a plan. 

I hope there is a "Bridge"... I've never been very religious but times like today make me hope.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I will find out for you. How is harry doing from the surgery?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rvent said:


> I will find out for you. How is harry doing from the surgery?


they said he did really well. I'm not sure if I mentioned, but they said Harry's bloodwork continues to be excellent and they don't feel that the cancer has impacted how he takes in nutrients... I'm just regurgitating information but I think thats what they said. I do my best to listen to them but its not easy. They called yesterday and said he was pain free and doing well. I pick him up today. 

thank you so much.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Spain Study Confirms Cannabis Oil Cures Cancer | ZenHaven

There are a lot of links and studys done on cannabis oil (hemp oil) on how it cures and or helps cancer, in people as well as dogs. I have read a few articles that it has shrunk MCT.

I am waiting for her to email me back, I am pretty sure it is human grade and available in healthfood stores. 
Maybe Liz if she is on here might know something about this as well.

I know the doses I listed in the post above except the hemp oil

as soon as I hear back I will let you know


Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted already DogAware.com Health: Cancer in Dogs


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So, so happy to hear Harry's doing as well as he could be. 
I do have a question though. If the blood tests didn't pick up the cancer, how did the Vets find it? Ultrasounds or something? 
It's quite alarming that a bloodtest and urinalysis doesn't show any signs of anything wrong when a dog is desperately sick.
And, yes, there has to be a Rainbow Bridge, there just has to be.
Don't beat yourself up over missing the subtle signs that something was wrong. Everyone of us has some area in their dogs lives where you'd give a million dollars to change something you did, or didn't do. I guess thats one of the beauties of having a dog soulmate, they teach you and make you a better owner for the next pup that comes along. Your Harry has taught me to trust my gut instincts, and because of that, he may very well save my dog's life one day. 
By the way, have you noticed how many friends you have on here, how many people are truly heartbroken for you? Everyone respects, likes and admires you because it is so obvious of how much you simply adore your pups.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> So, so happy to hear Harry's doing as well as he could be.
> I do have a question though. If the blood tests didn't pick up the cancer, how did the Vets find it? Ultrasounds or something?
> It's quite alarming that a bloodtest and urinalysis doesn't show any signs of anything wrong when a dog is desperately sick.
> And, yes, there has to be a Rainbow Bridge, there just has to be.
> ...



thank you Penny. I'm beyond words for the love you have all given me. I don't have many friends in my "real" world of life. Harry is my soulmate...shares a pillow with me. He is a 55 lbs mess of fluff who I got from the shelter. No one wanted him because he was too "wild" and I actually started out as a Foster but never took him back. He became the most special thing in my life. He looks like a Newfie only because of the cross between Chow and Border Collie. You get to my age(41) and people just drift away with families and commitments... I don't take it for granted. Days are long and sad right now and sleep is nice. But you wake up and realize what is going on and it starts over again. the tears are getting a bit more spread out and I realize when I get Harry today I need to be strong for him and go outside or for a drive when I lose it. I don't know how I will look at him and not break down. Today will be hard. I know days where he eats will be a godsend and a gift.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not sure how MSU found it. They actually saw the mass right away in his spleen on my regular Vets Xrays. I'm dissapointed he didn't see it but not dwelling on it a whole lot because it probably doesn't matter. I think they found the other stuff either on some type of scope or ultrasound. MSU has pretty advanced tools. The place is like a real life human hospital. It IS impressive but there isn't much I like about the place if that makes any sense. Please understand the context of my comment though.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Kevin as hard as it might be don't think about the future right now, hold on to each and every day that you will get to spend with him, he will feel that you are upset. I would have give anything to have been able to spend one more minute with Max before he had a seizure and was out of it. No matter what the future brings it dosen't matter today.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rvent said:


> Kevin as hard as it might be don't think about the future right now, hold on to each and every day that you will get to spend with him, he will feel that you are upset. I would have give anything to have been able to spend one more minute with Max before he had a seizure and was out of it. No matter what the future brings it dosen't matter today.


thank you. I will hold him every second I can.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Rvent said:


> No matter what the future brings it dosen't matter today.


Yes, keep these words in your heart Kevin. In fact, they are words all of us should learn to live by. I shall remember them, they bring a lot of comfort to those who are hurting.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Kevin

I just PM'd you but forgot to add that removing stress is critical both for you and him. If you are stressed it will stress Harry. Please find some outlets to calm yourself even though I know it is a tall order. It is for Harry, if you have a hobby, or read or like movies, stock up and have plenty to do so Harry can rest easy and you can relax. Massage is very soothing - massage Harry in large circles from the head towards to heart and the tail and rear feet towards his heart to improve circulation. Calm and happy is part of the healing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kevin, what mollywoppy says is so true. there are many people behind these keyboards who think very highly and fondly of you...i am one of those people.

it's just that cancer is not always seen or picked up by symptoms or lack thereof or even blood work. 

that you kept looking or your vet kept looking is testimony that you or both of you went with your gut. 

i know when i say to my vet, i have a feeling, he listens. same with my docs. that's why they are still in my life.

i'm glad they did catch it. now bring him home and give him some lovin'.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> thank you Penny. I'm beyond words for the love you have all given me. I don't have many friends in my "real" world of life. Harry is my soulmate...shares a pillow with me. He is a 55 lbs mess of fluff who I got from the shelter. No one wanted him because he was too "wild" and I actually started out as a Foster but never took him back. He became the most special thing in my life. He looks like a Newfie only because of the cross between Chow and Border Collie. You get to my age(41) and people just drift away with families and commitments... I don't take it for granted. Days are long and sad right now and sleep is nice. But you wake up and realize what is going on and it starts over again. the tears are getting a bit more spread out and I realize when I get Harry today I need to be strong for him and go outside or for a drive when I lose it. I don't know how I will look at him and not break down. Today will be hard. I know days where he eats will be a godsend and a gift.



Kevin, I do know what to say. I know because it will be the only thing I will be able to say to myself...

Im right there with you when you say Harry is a dog that shares your pillow at night. I think Nicky's favorite part of the day is the end of it when he gets up on the bed and burrows under the covers with me. Arms and legs and paws and hands, a casual observer wouldnt know where the boy ends and the dog begins. I love this dog with every molecule of my being, but each one represents an equal and opposite molecule of darkness waiting to come together and swallow me.

Recently I came across this quote by A.A. Milne. I knew immediately it would be the only thing that could possibly save me from the breathless desolation to come someday. Do as I will do - imagine, in a dream perhaps, Harry saying this to you:

“If ever there is tomorrow when we're not together... there is something you must always remember. You are braver than you believe, stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think. But the most important thing is, even if we're apart... I'll always be with you.”


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

This is the first time I've ever cried for a pup I don't know. I hope he'll be ok...Harry...please let him be ok.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Kevin, I'm so very sorry this has happened to Harry. It makes my heart hurt to think about it. As others have already said, you mustn't beat yourself up (we always want to know the why, the cause, who or what is to blame; all too often we just never know). People get cancer, dogs get cancer .... I'm not sure anyone knows why for the most part. There are just too many factors. Even though we don't know each other, I'm absolutely certain that you love Harry and you've always had and will continue to have his best interest at heart. More importantly, he knows that and loves you without condition and wouldn't want you to blame yourself for anything that's happening now.

Just try to stay strong, for yourself and Harry. Read all the materials suggested here and whatever else you can find. I assure you know one here is going to laugh at anything you might want to try to bring some measure of comfort to Harry. Stand on your head and gargle peanut butter if you think it will help (excuse my pathetic attempt at humor under the circumstances). Keep him close, hug him often, and don't give up hope until there is no more hope. I know you won't let him suffer needlessly, but that decision is for another day. I don't know if there's a Rainbow Bridge; I'm not even convinced there's a heaven for people (and the dogs/cats/furkids deserve it a whole lot more in my opinion), but I hope there is, and if so Harry will surely be waiting for you, and you guys can just take right up where you leave off in this time.

Do keep us posted. We're all sending you our best wishes.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I picked up my boy late in the afternoon yesterday. Thank you all. He is pretty out of it right now from the surgery, on pain meds. But suprisingly, he's eating pretty well. I hand fed him all the cooked(mostly just seared them) chicken thighs, some breasts and hardboiled egg I felt he could handle last night. He can't eat tons at once... but if you space out the feedings every hour or so, he does pretty well. As I said, he's still pretty groggy from pain meds and I know he isn't feeling well right now. 

Hoping for some good days. I looked at my baby boy last night and all I could think was that I wish I could take on this burden. I'd give my life for him.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I picked up my boy late in the afternoon yesterday. Thank you all. He is pretty out of it right now from the surgery, on pain meds. But suprisingly, he's eating pretty well. I hand fed him all the cooked(mostly just seared them) chicken thighs, some breasts and hardboiled egg I felt he could handle last night. He can't eat tons at once... but if you space out the feedings every hour or so, he does pretty well. As I said, he's still pretty groggy from pain meds and I know he isn't feeling well right now. 

Hoping for some good days. I looked at my baby boy last night and all I could think was that I wish I could take on this burden. I'd give my life for him.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I am so glad to hear this! I'm sure once the meds wear off and he is all healed up he will do excellent.

So glad to hear he is eating, even if not all at once. Once he is feeling better from the surgery, I bet he will start eating normally again. You might want to keep feeding him every few hours or so during the day anyways as I heard that can help him feel a little better. (not sure how true this is)

Kevin we all know how much you love and care about him, if we hadn't known already well you have certainly made it clear in these past few threads. These things just happen. Nobody really knows why. Don't beat yourself up about it, because we know you did what you thought (and probably was) best for him. Nothing you have done caused this, so don't scrutinize yourself or the choices you've made for Harry. He loves you just as much as you love him. I am sure of it. He will continue to love you up until his last moments, and we all know you will love him forever. I am sure with all the info you have been given - and I'm positive you've also been doing your own research - you will find something that works for him. Keep yourself well and try to find a way to vent your emotions as Harry will pick up on them. It will be tough of course, but you have to try for your little guy.

Remember all of us here at DFC will support your decisions. We know you have what is best for Harry in your heart. Any time you need to cry or let everything out or state how much you hate everything (which I'm sure will come up - it came to me when I was in your position) you can come here. We all know how hard this is and you need support so we will be your support if we need to be.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Harry. Cancer sucks. I am glad though you were able to find out what was wrong. I think sometimes pet owners know better than the vets when something is really wrong. You can feel it. Spoil and love him for whatever time he has left and don't feel bad for anything you have done/not done. You have loved him and done the best you could by him and much more than many pet owners would do or would be able to do.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kevin, how is Harry today? My husband and i were out today and i told him about you and Harry. We both hope he's a bit more comfortable and you're relaxing some. Hang in there and know that all of us are here for you. Those of us that pray are doing so and the rest are sending good thoughts out to you.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry to hear about Harry.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Just read this whole thread. So sorry to hear about Harry, but I'm glad he's now eating. As others have already said, we know you're the best dog parent out there; don't second guess anything that happened in the past. Enjoy the time you have left with Harry, feed him whatever he'll eat, and spoil him rotten!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Kevin I am so sorry about Harry.
When my Great Dane Indy had bone cancer the vet put him on Piroxicam.
It seemed to slow down the progression of the cancer.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Kevin I hope Harry is doing better. I know Liz has given you some things to try and I hope they make Harry's last years much better. I would let him have anything he wants and I know you will, give him a big kiss for me.

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Kevin,

I am very sorry to hear this news. I am also sorry that I missed this entire thread, someone brought this to my attention. I am surprised nothing showed up on any of those tests. Your vet had seem him several times.

I am sure you will do what is best for him. Stay positive and there is no reason for guilt.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Kevin been thinking about you and Harry, hows he doing? I hope all is well.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Kevin been thinking about you and Harry, hows he doing? I hope all is well.


Same here, I hope no news is good news.


----------

